# Anyone else not like the taste of tomatoes?



## georgevan (Oct 8, 2021)

I ate in a Italian restaurant yesterday and the meal was heavy on tomatoes.  I could hardly eat it.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 9, 2021)

Well, to be fair, a lot of Italian food is heavy on the tomato thing. Maybe get something different next time, or ask them to go easy on the tomato sauces.

I personally love tomatoes. Whether they're from my local farmer's market or the ones I grow myself, I eat my weight in tomatoes every summer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm Sicilian. If I didn't like tomatoes I would have been drowned at birth.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 9, 2021)

I´m curious to know what dish was "heavy" on tomatoes.
Me? I can eat them raw, baked, fried, sliced,boiled, poached, sautéed, sundried, confit - just give me more!!


----------



## blissful (Oct 9, 2021)

I do love tomatoes. In the summer we do taste tests of different ones against each other. The white tomato is noticeably sweeter and less acidic than the reds.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 9, 2021)

I love them, but they seem to be causing inflammation in my hands.  

Never noticed it before, but I've been experimentingand it seems to be the culprit.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm another tomato lover, but I can imagine some sauce that could be heavy on the tomato - maybe paste added - and not enough other flavors.  Once I start getting tomatoes from the garden in the summer, not a day goes by that I don't have _something_ with tomatoes, until they start to fizzle out.  One of the reasons I  love basil so much, too, and started growing that in the off season.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2021)

georgevan said:


> I ate in a Italian restaurant yesterday and the meal was heavy on tomatoes.  I could hardly eat it.



Well, georgevan, you've certainly flushed out the tomato lovers.

Are you saying the meal was more heavy on tomatoes than usual or that any tomato dish is too much? 

I wonder why you went to an Italian restaurant if you dislike tomatoes.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 9, 2021)

I didnt like tomatoes as a kid, but over time the taste grew on me.
Like them raw in salads on sandwiches 
Love them cooked in sauces


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 9, 2021)

Vinylhanger said:


> I love them, but they seem to be causing inflammation in my hands.
> 
> Never noticed it before, but I've been experimentingand it seems to be the culprit.



Oh, my!  I would be concerned that there might be similar issues in the GI?  Do you have issues with other nightshades?  It isn't uncommon.


----------



## blissful (Oct 9, 2021)

Here is an idea that may work for you, or not.
Let's say tomatoes cause the inflammation while science says it is anti-inflammatory.


So logically, and methodically, you go on a very strict anti-inflammation elimination diet. You try it and you get mixed results. Is it the cooked tomatoes, or the fresh tomatoes.


Is it all nightshades or just tomatoes, so you try potatoes or peppers.
It takes a long time to get through all the weeks it takes to get a good idea of what you are eating and seeing and feeling the inflammation.


So to make things go a little quicker, do something that appears to be clearer. Fast completely, water only until your symptoms are not there. (people talk about how a complete fast before surgery relieves all their inflammation arthritis pain, often)
Try things one at a time and watch the symptoms.


If someone only fasts for 24 hours, then has relief of symptoms, then it might go faster to get some idea of what the problem is. 



The immune system seems to over react to everything if you have leaky gut, especially proteins and mistaking those for parts of your own body. Fats are inflammatory, so just having fat with anything will cause some inflammation. That complicates everything. Anyways, if you figure out was is causing the inflammation then more power to you.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 9, 2021)

I like tomato, but not overly tomatoey sauces. I don't eat cooked tomatoes, because they definitely aggravate my arthritis, as does eating too much potato, though potato with no skins is much less of a problem.

I do eat Italian food. In the better Italian restos around here, there are a number of dishes that don't have tomato, e.g., carbonara, fettuccine Alfredo, and dishes that the various restos invent.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Not to be sharing too much information, but am I the only one who finds that regular intake of tomatoes (particularly raw) keeps me... um... regular?


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 9, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> Not to be sharing too much information, but am I the only one who finds that regular intake of tomatoes (particularly raw) keeps me... um... regular?



Wish it did! As much as I consume tomatoes, if that were the case, I'd never have gut issues 

But for some people, it just may work.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> Wish it did! As much as I consume tomatoes, if that were the case, I'd never have gut issues
> 
> But for some people, it just may work.



I just need to eat half an uncooked tomato a day and no issues at all.   But if I go away for a few days and no tomato? I will suffer the consequences.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 9, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> I just need to eat half an uncooked tomato a day and no issues at all.   But if I go away for a few days and no tomato? I will suffer the consequences.



Very interesting. Guess that means you'll have to keep eating those 'maters


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> Very interesting. Guess that means you'll have to keep eating those 'maters



You know it Linda!

I've been growing them every summer for the past few years.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 9, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> You know it Linda!
> 
> I've been growing them every summer for the past few years.



There's nothing better than homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> There's nothing better than homegrown tomatoes.



100% agreed.

Going back to the original poster/question of this thread.  Andy M asked a pertinent question but doesn't appear to have had a response.    

Nobody has come in and said they hate/dislike tomatoes either. 

Maybe in the face of overwhelming tomato support, the OP has backed away.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 9, 2021)

I love [emoji534] too


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 9, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> 100% agreed.
> 
> Going back to the original poster/question of this thread.  Andy M asked a pertinent question but doesn't appear to have had a response.
> 
> ...



Well, I mean, he asked a question and we answered. Like a couple of others have commented, I'm curious as to why he ordered a tomato-based dish if he doesn't like them.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> Well, I mean, he asked a question and we answered. Like a couple of others have commented, I'm curious as to why he ordered a tomato-based dish if he doesn't like them.



Indeed.


----------



## georgevan (Oct 9, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Well, georgevan, you've certainly flushed out the tomato lovers.
> 
> Are you saying the meal was more heavy on tomatoes than usual or that any tomato dish is too much?
> 
> I wonder why you went to an Italian restaurant if you dislike tomatoes.



It was very heavy on the tomatoes.  But I have to admit that I made tomato soup a few months ago and it was quite good.  So I shouldn't have jumped to the conclusion that I don't like tomatoes all inclusively.  Anyway I am new to tomato usage in the recipes that I have made and therefore will retract that statement that I hate tomatoes.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

georgevan said:


> It was very heavy on the tomatoes.  But I have to admit that I made tomato soup a few months ago and it was quite good.  So I shouldn't have jumped to the conclusion that I don't like tomatoes all inclusively.  Anyway I am new to tomato usage in the recipes that I have made and therefore will retract that statement that I hate tomatoes.



I feel tomatoes have had a reprieve from George and a vindication generally.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 10, 2021)

Next time order linguine and  clams.  No tomato sauce and a traditional dish that most everyone likes.
I love tomatoes. My garden is done with tomatoes and now I am buying them again.  Makes me want to puke.
The BLT is one of my favorite sandwiches.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 10, 2021)

It may be the tomato product combined with the garlic, onion, and spices just wasn't pleasant for you.  Tomato soup generally has a sweeter component, and isn't as acidic as sauces can be.  Often, dairy is also added to tomato soup.  You may enjoy a bit of tomato in dishes like sloppy joe, or a bolognaise sauce, where the tomato isn't the main flavor.  Sun dried tomato adds great depth of flavor tew stews as well.  I'm glad you told us about liking your tomato soup.  It opens a whole world of possibilities for you.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Bitser (Oct 10, 2021)

We built a greenhouse twelve years ago, mostly so I could grow tomatoes in our savage climate (45 frost-free days on average).  It's worked out well.  Here's a recent day's pick:







I puree all we need for sauce and soup, with plenty for al fresco eating.  We also grow pole beans, cucumbers, bell peppers, green, herbs, and other warm-climate stuff, which enhances our cookery and saves a lot of money (given an hour's drive to the nearest market.)

While liking tomatoes in general, I don't much like the pale, pulpy hybrids bred for shipping qualities (and to hell with flavor).


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 10, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Oh, my!  I would be concerned that there might be similar issues in the GI?  Do you have issues with other nightshades?  It isn't uncommon.


It seems to just be tomatoes.  I had some last night and my hands are hurting.

I'll stop and have none for the next week and see.

Not sure about GI distress.  Maybe.  But my gut is so random, it will take a bit more experimenting.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 10, 2021)

Vinylhanger said:


> It seems to just be tomatoes.  I had some last night and my hands are hurting.
> 
> I'll stop and have none for the next week and see.
> 
> Not sure about GI distress.  Maybe.  But my gut is so random, it will take a bit more experimenting.



I will keep good thoughts for you!!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Linda0818 (Oct 11, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> Next time order linguine and  clams.  No tomato sauce and a traditional dish that most everyone likes.
> I love tomatoes. My garden is done with tomatoes and now I am buying them again.  Makes me want to puke.
> The BLT is one of my favorite sandwiches.



Mine too. I just had a BLT (with homegrown tomato) yesterday for lunch.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 11, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> Next time order linguine and  clams.  No tomato sauce and a traditional dish that most everyone likes.
> I love tomatoes. My garden is done with tomatoes and now I am buying them again.  Makes me want to puke.
> The BLT is one of my favorite sandwiches.



I grow tomatoes inside the house.  Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## cookieee (Oct 12, 2021)

I grew up with a Italian step-grandfather. He taught my father how to make pasta sauce. So, I ate a lot of it and really liked it, even the sauce my father didn't make.  So, now that I am up there in years, I find that I don't like anything with tomato sauce on/in it.  I am just attributing  it to my taste buds changing as I get older, because there are a few other things I don't like to eat anymore, like a few certain spices.  But......sometimes I do wonder if it is me, or are certain foods grown/raised differently than when I was younger.  A lot of food just does not taste as good as then.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 12, 2021)

I tend to agree with you, cookieee!  Although, I've attributed some of my difficulties with foods is due to available brands.  It is very, very hard to find Knudsen up here in the PNW.  At least cottage cheese and sour cream.  And, Knudsen was always my choice in So. Cal.  Consequently, I don't use as much cottage cheese and sour cream as I did in So. Cal.  Other things too, like I no longer love the hot, hot spices and foods.  And, I'm much less tolerant of lousy foods...LOL.  If it isn't great, why bother?


----------



## cookieee (Oct 12, 2021)

And I tend to agree with you Ginny. I have not been in a grocery store for some years now.  I have no idea what is going on. lol. I'm sure a lot of brands have come and gone since last I saw them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 12, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> I tend to agree with you, cookieee!  Although, I've attributed some of my difficulties with foods is due to available brands.  It is very, very hard to find Knudsen up here in the PNW.  At least cottage cheese and sour cream.  And, Knudsen was always my choice in So. Cal.  Consequently, I don't use as much cottage cheese and sour cream as I did in So. Cal.  Other things too, like I no longer love the hot, hot spices and foods.  And, I'm much less tolerant of lousy foods...LOL.  If it isn't great, why bother?



You definitely don't want to try my Raging Bull Salsa, so tasty, but you can't get hotter

Have you tried the Darigold, or the Tillamook brands?  There are also small farm cottage cheeses that are very good, cultured properly.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks, Chief!  I have tried the Darigold and Tillamook.  And Daisy and store brands too.  For cottage cheese, we think that Kroger brand comes the closest to Knudsen.  For sour cream, I think Tillamook is more "tolerable".  But clearly not the same.  

Now, what is better than Knudsen is the Umpqua (or UmPaPa, as I like to refer to it) Strawberry Milk.  Oh, man!  Just like melted ice cream.  Sadly, most places nearby don't carry it...so we have to go south for camping trips in order to find it!!  Worth it!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I'm Sicilian. If I didn't like tomatoes I would have been drowned at birth.


----------



## GilliAnne (Oct 16, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Well, georgevan, you've certainly flushed out the tomato lovers.
> 
> Are you saying the meal was more heavy on tomatoes than usual or that any tomato dish is too much?
> 
> I wonder why you went to an Italian restaurant if you dislike tomatoes.



It's like going to an Italian restaurant and saying you don't like cheese.

Gillian


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> There's nothing better than homegrown tomatoes.



Homegrown tomatoes indeed sound wonderful, 100% organic.

However, I believe they are not cold-resistant.  They can only be grown during the summer months in places like Canada. Which is a shame, cause I do like them quite a bit.  The flavor and texture aren't bad, and each bite is filled with an impressive array of nutrients.  I wish the organic ones walmart sells weren't so expensive.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Nov 10, 2021)

Wan said:


> Homegrown tomatoes indeed sound wonderful, 100% organic.
> 
> However, I believe they are not cold-resistant.  They can only be grown during the summer months in places like Canada. Which is a shame, cause I do like them quite a bit.  The flavor and texture aren't bad, and each bite is filled with an impressive array of nutrients.  I wish the organic ones walmart sells weren't so expensive.



Even in the summer, it is hard to grow tomatoes in the PNW!  Unless you have a green house...or grow them inside your home.  Which is what I do.  I've got 5 tomato plants growing right now.  A new crop, hoping to have tomatoes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 10, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> I tend to agree with you, cookieee!  Although, I've attributed some of my difficulties with foods is due to available brands.  It is very, very hard to find Knudsen up here in the PNW.  At least cottage cheese and sour cream.  And, Knudsen was always my choice in So. Cal.  Consequently, I don't use as much cottage cheese and sour cream as I did in So. Cal.  Other things too, like I no longer love the hot, hot spices and foods.  And, I'm much less tolerant of lousy foods...LOL.  If it isn't great, why bother?



There's a little drive in restaurant in my home town called the West Pier Drive-In.  They make some of the best burgers I
've ever eaten. What made them so popular though, was their cold cut submarine sandwiches.  It was similar to a muffuletta, but on a sub bun, and included Mortadella, Salami, and ham, or rather Prosciutto, along with sliced green peppers, provolone, sled onion, ripe tomato slices, and chopped black olives, all dressed with EVOO.  The sandwiches were all made the night before they were sold, and refrigerated to allow all of the flavors to marry together.  It was the only place in town that made subs.  We had as chains only KFC (when they used tho Colonels'  original recipe)
, a Dog & Suds, and an A7W root beer stand  As an adult, I was at home on leave, and purchased a West Pier sub.  It just wasn't the same.  I asked the owner why it was different.  H stated that everything was made the same way, but that he could no longer get the same quality cold cuts, or cheese.  It made me kind of sad.  That sub was one of the best I'd had.

For an Italian sub, I still haven't found one with the same quality at any sub/hoagie/grinder place I've tried.  Fortunately, I can make a really great Italian sub at home.

So yes, the quality of available foods isn't what it once was. 

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Nov 11, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> <<Fortunately, I can make a really great Italian sub at home.
> 
> So yes, the quality of available foods isn't what it once was.>>



Things have changed and there are a lot of foods I've learned to make at home, in the past couple of years.  It was a pain at first, but I think they are now more routine.  I too enjoy great homemade sub sandwiches.  I like getting inspiration from Firehouse Subs menu - https://www.firehousesubs.com/media/1237/fhs2bw-menuupdate_localspecials.pdf - especially in the cooler months, since there's are warm sandwiches.  I use a steamer in a wok, pile the meats and/or cheese on a piece of taco wrapper (or parchment).  I let that warm up while I prep the rolls and add-ons...including tomatoes!  

Makes a nice lunch or dinner and seems a bit special?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Things have changed and there are a lot of foods I've learned to make at home, in the past couple of years.  It was a pain at first, but I think they are now more routine.  I too enjoy great homemade sub sandwiches.  I like getting inspiration from Firehouse Subs menu - https://www.firehousesubs.com/media/1237/fhs2bw-menuupdate_localspecials.pdf - especially in the cooler months, since there's are warm sandwiches.  I use a steamer in a wok, pile the meats and/or cheese on a piece of taco wrapper (or parchment).  I let that warm up while I prep the rolls and add-ons...including tomatoes!
> 
> Makes a nice lunch or dinner and seems a bit special?



Best sub I currently know of is from a little deli attached to a Marathon gas station, and mini mart in Gulliver, MI.  They have this thin crust sub bun that is cloud soft.  They drizzle EVOO on both sides, then add sliced tomato, sweet bell pepper, sliced, sweet onion, Soprasetta, good pepperoni, Mortadella, and hot capicola.  Top it with sliced black olives, and provolone, and fresh basil leaves, with shredded lettuce.  Put the top bun on, and heat in a microwave that also crisps the outside of the bun.  Everything is hot, with a lightly crisp outside crust.  It's delicious.  If you're ever driving West on U.S.2, headed for Manistique, stop and get one of thos subs.  

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Nov 11, 2021)

Will do, Chief!


----------

